# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κόμβος #11612, Αργυρούπολη

## DragonFighter

Επιτέλους βρέθηκε ταράτσα με θέα κ πρόθυμος κάποιος κοντά μου να συνδεθεί.  ::  
Μετά από πρόχειρο scan, πιάνει το ap μου κ το ap του iosifeli (!).
Αναμείνατε photos και εκτενέστερο scan (πάντα με εσωτερική ασύρματη κάρτα)

----------


## DragonFighter

Να ρωτήσω. Χρειάστηκε κανείς να τραβήξει 50 μέτρα καλώδιο; Γιατί τόσα θέλουμε. Μένει στον 1ο όροφο κ η πολυκατοικία έχει 4 + 1 της ταράτσας. Γίνεται κάτι άλλο σε αυτήν την περίπτωση;

Παραθέτω κ τα αποτελέσματα του scan, σε λίγο κ οι φωτογραφίες στο wind

----------


## ale3is

Ethernet καλωδιο εννοεις?Αν ναι,μην ανυσυχεις,εως τα 100 εχεις περιθωριο...  ::  Αν εννοεις για LMR μαλλον θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις κατι αλλο...

----------


## DragonFighter

Εννοώ ethernet + καλώδιο ρεύματος. Βασικά θέλω να βάλω ταρατσοpc. Για το ethernet δεν με πολυνοιάζει, για το καλώδιο ρεύματος ανησυχώ. Γίνεται καμιά πατέντα; Η αναγκαστική λύση routerακι με poe; Πείτε καμιά ιδέα.

----------


## Danimoth

Εγώ έχω 25 μέτρα μπαλταντέζα που ανεβαίνει στην ταράτσα(μέσα από το τζάκι....) και εκεί είναι τα περισσότερα πράγματα(2 pc, wrap, HUB κλπ). Βάζω και καμιά 10μετρη επιπλέον όταν κάνω ταρατσάδα, για τη λάμπα κλπ. Σύνολο 35. Πρόβλημα δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι δεν ήμουν τυχερός.  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Όσο για τα 12V που λες, έχω εφαρμόσει το εξής που μου έμαθε ο lakis: 

Ανεβαίνει στο δώμα εκείνο το 25μετρο καλώδιο. Μετά εκεί έχω ένα μετασχημαστιστή 220V AC->12V DV και βγαίνει ένα καλώδιο με άκρα + και - από το δώμα και πάει στο taratsoPC που έχω έξω από το δώμα. Αυτό έχει ένα πολύ μινιον τροφοδοτικό που απλά του βάζεις το +_ και το -.

Έτσι έχεις και μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια. 12V<220V  :: 

Βέβαια αυτή η υλοποίηση προϋποθέτει ότι έχεις checkpoint στο σε κάποιο δώμα. Γιατί να τραβήξεις 50 μέτρα DC δεν είναι καθόλου καλη ιδέα.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Να ρωτήσω. Χρειάστηκε κανείς να τραβήξει 50 μέτρα καλώδιο; Γιατί τόσα θέλουμε. Μένει στον 1ο όροφο κ η πολυκατοικία έχει 4 + 1 της ταράτσας. Γίνεται κάτι άλλο σε αυτήν την περίπτωση;
> 
> Παραθέτω κ τα αποτελέσματα του scan, σε λίγο κ οι φωτογραφίες στο wind


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θέλεις 50m?  ::  

Αν έχεις 5 ορόφους με 3 μέτρα ο όροφος σύνολο 15 και άλλα 15 χοντρικά για να βγεις εκεί που θέλεις, πάμε στα 30!

Για κοίταξέ το καλύτερα μήπως δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς άδικα  ::  

Πάντως και στα 50 μέτρα οι απώλειες που θα έχεις με ένα καλώδιο 3x1,5 δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικές. Δεν βλέπω να χεις πρόβλημα δηλαδή.

----------


## DragonFighter

Το μετρήσαμε κ το βγάλαμε 50 μέτρα. 4 μέτρα ο όροφος x 5 = 20 μέτρα. Από το μπαλκόνι μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι κ το pc, άλλα 5. Κ για να διασχίσει την ταράτσα κάθετα κ μετά γωνία-γωνία να φτάσει στο ταρατσοpc, άλλα 24!

Το πρόβλημα είναι το να διασχίσει κάθετα την ταράτσα γιατί θα φαίνεται, θα μπορεί κάποιος να το πατήσει ή ξέρω γω, να μην του αρέσει εκεί που είναι κ να προσπαθήσει να το ξηλώσει...  ::  

Βέβαια η άλλη λύση θα ήταν να τραβήξω ρεύμα μέσα από το δώμα, αλλά είναι κοινόχρηστο κ μάλλον δεν θα ήταν καλή ιδέα...  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Ο κόμβος είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος. Utp χρειάστηκε τελικά μόνο... 75 μέτρα!  ::  
Ρεύμα βρέθηκε.  ::  Το ταρατσόκουτο είναι έτοιμο κ το pc σεταρισμένο.

Αύριο θα ενημερώσω αν παίζει το link μεταξύ 4749 κ 11612.. (μακάρι γιατί ξέμεινα από ελεύθερες... μέρες  ::  )

----------


## GSF

το ρεύμα απο που βρέθηκε?? ρωτάω γιατι σκέφτομαι και εγω κανα διαφορετικό σκηνικό... άντε καλορίζικο....

----------


## DragonFighter

Το ρεύμα το πήραμε από το κοινόχρηστο...
Οι ένοικοι διαμαρτυρήθηκαν, είπαν κ ότι χάλασαν κ τα κανάλια της τηλεόρασης όπως και κάτι υδραυλικά (!!) και τα ξηλώσαμε όλα  ::  

Περίμεναν να τα φτιάξουμε όλα για να απειλήσουν αργότερα.

Ο κόμβος δεν υφίσταται...

*ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ:
ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΕΣ*

----------


## Themis Ap

Mην το αφήνεις τόσο εύκολα. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι έγινε. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω ότι είναι λίγο "άκυρο" από μεριά σου είναι το ρεύμα από τον κοινόχρηστο...

Για τα άλλα μπορείς αν έχεις όρεξη να αποδείξεις ότι δεν φταίς...

Πάντως οι πολυκατοικίες τα έχουν αυτά...

----------


## hOG*

> είπαν κ ότι χάλασαν κ τα κανάλια της τηλεόρασης όπως και κάτι υδραυλικά (!!) και τα ξηλώσαμε όλα


Καλά το καταπίνεις αυτό για τα κανάλια της τηλεόρασης αλλά τα υδραυλικά  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πώς μπορεί κάποιος νοήμων άνθρωπος να βγάλει τέτοιο συμπέρασμα χωρίς ούτε καν να ρωτήσει???
Μην το αφήσεις έτσι. Κάλεσε ακόμα και την ΕΕΤΤ να κάνουν έλεγχο μπροστά τους.

----------


## DragonFighter

Ο κόμβος μεταφέρθηκε σε άλλη ταράτσα.  ::  http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=11612
Με γρήγορο scan πιάσαμε τα ap του iosifeli και του digeni.
Αναμένεται εκτενέστερο σήμερα. Ψάχνουμε if σε 802.11a

----------


## DragonFighter

Μετά από εκτενέστερο scan πιάνω τα ακόλουθα awmn ap:
awmn-302-painter
AWMN-IOSIFELIS-AP
awmn-digenis

----------


## dsfak

> Ο κόμβος μεταφέρθηκε σε άλλη ταράτσα.  http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=11612
> Με γρήγορο scan πιάσαμε τα ap του iosifeli και του digeni.
> Αναμένεται εκτενέστερο σήμερα. Ψάχνουμε if σε 802.11a


Επειδή ο κόμβος Iosifelis είναι ΒΒ με 1 link μόνο και 1 ΑΡ και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για το άμεσο μελλον να βγάλει κι άλλο ΒΒ, αν θες να το γυρίσει σε σένα το ΒΒ, μιας και το link που έχει με τον Gollum δεν παίζει και τόσο καλά... και να βγάλεις κι ένα με τον Διγενή που πρέπει να τον βλέπεις ξεκάθαρα. Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει μόνο αν μπορείς και θέλεις να βγάλεις 2 ΒΒ links από τα οποία όμως μόνο το ένα σου παρέχει AWMN. Το άλλο θα είναι απλά για να μοιράζεις AWMN σε όλη την Αργυρούπολη μιας και το ΑΡ του κόμβου Iosifelis το πιάνουν οι περισσότεροι...

----------


## indian

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.. 

Πριν λίγους μήνες ένα φιλαράκι προσπαθούσε να συνδεθεί στο awmn.. είναι ο Κόμβος LordHyperion (#13237).. είχαμε κάνει scan αλλά δεν είχαμε και τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.. Και από το wind βλέπω ότι είστε αρκετά κοντά…. είμαι σίγουρος ότι ένα λινκ τον ενδιαφέρει σίγουρα.. Λόγο φόρτου εργασίας δεν έχει πολύ χρόνο για τα νέα του μητροπολιτικού.. Θα του πω να ρίξει ξανά μια ματιά..

----------


## petza8

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DragonFighter
> 
> Ο κόμβος μεταφέρθηκε σε άλλη ταράτσα.  http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=11612
> Με γρήγορο scan πιάσαμε τα ap του iosifeli και του digeni.
> Αναμένεται εκτενέστερο σήμερα. Ψάχνουμε if σε 802.11a
> 
> 
> Επειδή ο κόμβος Iosifelis είναι ΒΒ με 1 link μόνο και 1 ΑΡ και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για το άμεσο μελλον να βγάλει κι άλλο ΒΒ, αν θες να το γυρίσει σε σένα το ΒΒ, μιας και το link που έχει με τον Gollum δεν παίζει και τόσο καλά... και να βγάλεις κι ένα με τον Διγενή που πρέπει να τον βλέπεις ξεκάθαρα. Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει μόνο αν μπορείς και θέλεις να βγάλεις 2 ΒΒ links από τα οποία όμως μόνο το ένα σου παρέχει AWMN. Το άλλο θα είναι απλά για να μοιράζεις AWMN σε όλη την Αργυρούπολη μιας και το ΑΡ του κόμβου Iosifelis το πιάνουν οι περισσότεροι...


To AP toυ ιοσιφελη το πιανουμε πολλοι αλλα εχει να δωσει σημεια ζωης μηνες...
 ::  
Οι ip που μοιραζει δεν ειναι awmn (10......... αλλα 192.........)

Φιλικα,
petza8

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DragonFighter
> 
> ...


Το πρόβλημα με τα ip που λες δεν είναι του κόμβου αλλά κάποιου που έχει αφησει ανοικτό κάποιο dsl router να μοιράζει ip 192...κάτι.
Όσο για το ΑΡ του κόμβου παίζει μια χαρά από τότε που αλλάχτηκε το Dlink με Οvislink. Το φαινόμενο βέβαια που έχει ξανασυζητηθεί σε άλλο τοπικ είναι ότι έχει τόσο θόρυβο η Αργυρούπολη με τα δίκτυα που φύτρωσαν....τα δημοτικά....βλέπε Arnet κλπ που παίζουν σε G και έχουν σκίσει την περιοχή και ότι είναι στα 2,4 απλά δεν παίζει...  ::  
Clients του κόμβου στα 500m και μια παίζουν καμπάνα και την άλλη δεν κάνουν ούτε ping !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Να γιατί δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ στο awmn από το ap του iosifeli..  ::  Πάντως την μία έδινε ip 10.20.221.98- και την άλλη 192.168.178.κάτι...

Τον κόμβο 11612 εκτός του ότι τον έφτιαξα για τον φίλο μου που ήθελε να μπει στο awmn, το έκανα για να δω κ εγώ awmn, γιατί αλλιώς...  ::  
Για τον LordHyperion πες του αν μπορεί να δει το ap του κόμβου.

Για 2 bb-links πάω, αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να συνδεθεί κάπου για αρχή να παίρνει awmn.
Κάτσε να βγει το πρώτο  ::

----------


## indian

Οκ…κόμβος LordHyperion (#13237) ενημερώθηκε.. 
πιστεύω όταν βρει χρόνο να δώσει σημεία ζωής..  ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Ο κόμβος Karampe συνδέθηκε στο ap του painter κ θα επιχειρηθεί bb link σε a

----------


## DragonFighter

Ο κόμβος 11612 είναι πλέον συνδεδεμένος με τον κόμβο 302 με bb-link σε 802.11a και σήμα -73dbi.
Παρακαλώ να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες ώστε να φαίνεται το link και στο wind.

Ο κόμβος ψάχνει ακόμα ένα link σε a, όποιος έχει ελεύθερο if ας μου στείλει pm (digenis ίσως..)

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## DragonFighter

Μετά και την τοποθέτηση μεγαλύτερη ιστού από τον painter στον κόμβο του, η σύνδεση απέκτησε ακόμα καλύτερο σήμα στα -65dbi!  ::  
Τώρα μένει να συνδεθώ κ γω επιτέλους..  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Επειδή δεν βλέπω να βρίσκεται κανένας κοντινός, επειδή ο κόμβος 4749 βλέπει τον iosifeli και επειδή το ένα if του karampe (11612) κάθεται στα αυγά του, σκέφτομαι να βγάλω bb link με τον iosifeli. Σε 802.11a ή σε b. Κάποιος να με διαβεβαιώσει όμως ότι το AP του θα διαμοιράζει το awmn data που θα του δίνω και όχι ότι να'ναι

----------


## dsfak

> Επειδή δεν βλέπω να βρίσκεται κανένας κοντινός, επειδή ο κόμβος 4749 βλέπει τον iosifeli και επειδή το ένα if του karampe (11612) κάθεται στα αυγά του, σκέφτομαι να βγάλω bb link με τον iosifeli. Σε 802.11a ή σε b. Κάποιος να με διαβεβαιώσει όμως ότι το AP του θα διαμοιράζει το awmn data που θα του δίνω και όχι ότι να'ναι


Φίλε καλά τα λες αλλά....τον Ιοσηφέλη δεν πρέπει να τον βλέπεις ή να σε βλέπει. Αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν πρέπει να έχει καλή οπτική με σένα. Και τον Gollum που βλέπει τώρα τον βλέπει ανάμεσα από 2 πολυκατοικίες. Έχεις σκανάρει προς τον Ιοσηφέλη ; Δοκίμασες να συνδεθείς σε Β πάνω στο ΑΡ του;
Αν κατάφερες να συνδεθείς με καλό σήμα να το γυρίσω το λινκ να γίνει με σένα. Επειδή κι ο Gollum ήθελε να το κόψουμε το λινκ αν εσύ έχει καλή διέξοδο απο Αργυρούπολη προς το AWMN να παρει από σένα ο κόμβος. Το κακό είναι ότι όπως έχω ξαναπει, για να πάμε στην ταράτσα πρέπει να περάσουμε από το αποπάνω σπίτι της σπιτονοικοκυράς... πράγμα όχι και εύκολο.... 

Δες το πάντως και εδώ είμαστε....αν βρούμε και λίγο χρόνο καλά θα ήτανε....  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Δεν λέω για μένα, για τον κόμβο 11612 λέω. Τον βλέπει μια χαρά το ap του iosifeli με πολύ καλό σήμα απ'ότι θυμάμαι.
Εγώ ως κόμβος 4749, βλέπω το ap του iosifeli με -86 στην καλύτερη, αλλά έτσι ίσως μπορέσω να έχω awmn.
Θα δούμε το σ/κ με το scan που θα κάνω

edit: Πιάνει το ap του με πολύ καλό σήμα. Φαντάσου πως ακόμα και η omni του karampe πιάνει την omni του iosifeli.
Δες και φώτο στο wind: http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11612. Αν θες σου στέλνω HD photos με ανάλυση 12mp.
Σου έστειλα και mail, περιμένω απάντηση ώστε να βγάλουμε το link

----------

